# I'm NEVER buying make up again!



## mariecinder (Jul 29, 2008)

I was browsing the combination sets on the Sephora website, like I always do. I came across a coulple sets that I already have and thought, "Have I ever even used any of those items?". Then I started thinking about ALL the make up I have that I hardly use. So I told myself, "I'm never buying make up again!"

Then...I laughed out loud at myself because I know that will not happen! lol

Have you ever looked at your collection of make up and thought the same thing?


----------



## florabundance (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL i was so ready to come into this post and change your mind! But, no, i'm not at that stage yet where my collection is partly unused. Because i don't pay for my own shit, i try to buy things I know i'll use. I'm a sensible MAC-er


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, I do! I have a ton of foundation/shadow/lippies that I don't even touch and I really don't need to buy any more. I usually convince myself not to buy anything unless the packaging is absolutely irresistable. I'm a sucker for pretty packaging..


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 29, 2008)

Packaging gets me too! Or some type of new innovation that makes it sound like its a miracle worker or something. I always tend to fall for that. Plus when I see FOTDs where a color I've been wanting looks so gorgeous on someone. I buy it, use it once, then forget about it. lol

And of course there's always that search for that HG item...thinking if you try just one more product it will be it! lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm a sucker for certain colors, and I tend not to notice that this purple from Stila is similar to one in Nars.

I also occasionally have a habit of choosing colors that are gorgeous but won't work for my coloring, like some pinks

I've started keeping an Excel sheet of colors to keep track of what I own.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a LOT of makeup but try not to buy duplicate shades unless they're items I use all the time.

I also have a spreadsheet detailing every item and shade I own so I don't end up repeat buying by accident.


----------



## widdershins (Jul 29, 2008)

I totally relate to this. I have two perfectly good Too Faced combination sets that I barely even touch--so sad! I am going to try to use them more often, but I just get sucked in to getting more things. Hey it's better to buy makeup than drugs right?


----------



## Sugar Cane (Jul 29, 2008)

I have so much make-up it is sick!lol And i am always buying more. Sometimes I will go through my own make-up and it is like a treat because i am like Wow!I didn't even know I had that! And i have re-bought the same item over!lol That is a good idea about the spreadsheet!lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes I feel like that, lol!  And I also will buy the same shades over and over again, but I'm trying to be better!  At least I've only bought duplicates a couple of times.  Fortunately, I do tend to remember which colors I own.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Haha, I had the same thought about a year ago.

So I cleared out all my makeup & face products and gave it to "under privileged" teens.  Luckly I knew a few teens (my husband's dad remarried a women who had 7 kids, so all his money goes to rent & food).  I gave them all my unused stuff and they totally love it.  Especailly all the Bath & Body Works stuff.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL i was so ready to come into this post and change your mind! But, no, i'm not at that stage yet where my collection is partly unused. Because i don't pay for my own shit, i try to *buy things I know i'll use. I'm a sensible MAC-er *



_

 


im the same way i have about 30  mac e/s and i love and use all of them theres only like two that i dont really like and thats beauty marked and shore leave but the rest of them are good


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah thats where im at! i never use ANY of my makeup except the same few neutral shadows bc ive been super conservative and neutral lately and the same lipstick and gloss. the rest is just sitting there for god knows what reason!


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 30, 2008)

I tend to use the same shadow combo every morning so I feel bad that all my pretty colors sit un-used! But that doesn't stop me from wanting more colors...lol


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't really reach for a ton of my Lancome shadows anymore...I dunno. I got them on whims just to get the GWP and I not only rarely use them but I don't use the GWP stuff either. I try and find some looks to do with them but I usually use my similar MAC ones instead-and similar is a bit of a stretch. I do consciously try to make sure that most all of my stuff gets some sort of use every so often though-I buy makeup to wear it and use it. Pretty packaging is essential, bien sur. It makes a colour I wouldn't normally wear seem all that more appealing.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Haha, I had the same thought about a year ago.

So I cleared out all my makeup & face products and gave it to "under privileged" teens.  Luckly I knew a few teens (my husband's dad remarried a women who had 7 kids, so all his money goes to rent & food).  I gave them all my unused stuff and they totally love it.  Especailly all the Bath & Body Works stuff._

 
That's a really great thing to do. I have often thought about giving away most of my makeup since I probably only use about 30 percent of it but I don't know who to give it to.

I don't think I've made any MAC purchased for a while, and by that I mean months. I was very tempted to buy the minerlized e/s (esp sea and sky) but I managed to pull away. I told myself that I need to stop as is I have more makeup than I can ever wear before it all goes bad. Besides I've decided to spend my money on my wardrobe and on jewelry


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_Have you ever looked at your collection of make up and thought the same thing?_

 
ALWAYS!! But it didn't work


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup! I just caught myself turning into a really bad makeup addict which is why I'm selling a lot of my stuff!  I'm *trying* to cut down and be more simple


----------



## Dizzy (Jul 30, 2008)

I've said that so many times, but I never stick to it.  

Though I've changed my a habits- instead of buying things on a whim from whatever company I want, I've tried to buy the staples from my favorite companies and try other things (that I know I wouldn't use as much) from drugstore companies.  It helps even out my makeup love, my collection and my wallet.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember when i was the girl who only owned 6 eyeshadows, 1 mascara, 3 brushes, 1 foundation, 2 lipsticks, 0 blush since forever.  Now i barely touch my things, i have over 80 pigments and it all goes unused because i've become overwhemled by them lol i dont even remember which looks like what anymroe.  I envy my my old self =[.  Its so hard to resist buying thens when you read the collection discussion in the forums, but i try not to read them anymore because everyone tempts me to buy things


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I read your title & came here to talk you down off the ledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got rid of _mostly _everything that isn't MAC with just s few exceptions like Bobbi Brown & Smashbox.  I LOVE all my makeup...not parting with it - ever


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Its so hard to resist buying thens when you read the collection discussion in the forums, but i try not to read them anymore because everyone tempts me to buy things_

 
Omg I KNOW! Reading about new collections or seeing an FOTD with some gorgeous color makes me want to rush out and buy more.

Especially with new collections...I keep thinking I'm going to miss something that later will be a highly coveted amazing item (like past MSFs!).


----------



## meanjeanster (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I have a LOT of makeup but try not to buy duplicate shades unless they're items I use all the time.

I also have a spreadsheet detailing every item and shade I own so I don't end up repeat buying by accident._

 

That is a great idea!! I've bought duplicate shades sooo many times, thanks for the idea!!  It'll come in handy and save me some $$


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I was browsing the combination sets on the Sephora website, like I always do. I came across a coulple sets that I already have and thought, "Have I ever even used any of those items?". Then I started thinking about ALL the make up I have that I hardly use. So I told myself, "I'm never buying make up again!"

Then...I laughed out loud at myself because I know that will not happen! lol

Have you ever looked at your collection of make up and thought the same thing?_

 
Many x 92827272722 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sometimes I get so sick just looking at it.


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 31, 2008)

When I start thinking about how much money I've spent on make up...that's when I start to get sick...lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude... There should seriously be an institution for this. Cosmetics/makeup is a serious addiction...

I've said I'm not buying anything. This month I'm going on a serious no-buy. Not even any "deals." I need to build some go**amn will power!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_When I start thinking about how much money I've spent on make up...that's when I start to get sick...lol_

 
UGH! I hear ya!!!! I have every receipt from every MAC purchase I've ever made clipped to my fridge (yes, sounds weird but I was hoping it would stop me from buying more... instead I just watch the pile get bigger). I added it up one day... and when I saw the total, I decided to NEVER add it all up again. And that's just my MAC!

I've vowed to stop buying make up so many times that my friends just roll their eyes at me. When I go to the mall, I tell my friends "under NO circumstances am I allowed to enter MAC or Sephora".... and they roll their eyes and say "okaaaay". And I'm really good!!!! Until I walk past either store and say "oooh I'll just look, okay?". YEAH RIGHT!!! I'm sure you can all guess how that ends!

Last "binge", I told my best friend that I wasn't going to buy anymore make up until September.... she laughed.

BUT! I am happy to say that I have been "purchase-free" since July 12th!!!


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 2, 2008)

I get laughed at when I say that to people too!


----------



## cindel25 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, I have a lot of e/s that I haven't wore and keep buying more...


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 10, 2008)

Hahaha, the OP is what I tell myself when every paycheck comes in... 

Although I do have my next one slated for the Kat Von D palette's... >.>;;


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 10, 2008)

I do that because I do have a lot of makeup but most of the stuff is crap quality anyway, I just haven't gotten rid of it yet.
I can't help but buy more makeup but I don't think it's as bad if I'm getting great makeup that I will actually use. The better makeup is more expensive, but the crappy makeup is a complete waste of money because I won't end up using it at all!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 10, 2008)

I fell of the wagon just last night. I too said no more until September, my birthday month, I strolled my round behind into the store and  walked out $126.00 lighter in the purse. I told myself 2 wks ago when a splurged that this is it! Its bad to lie, but even worse when you lie to yourself! LOL


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

If I let myself go I'd be exactly like that - thankfully I havent gotten quite to that point yet, and I only have a couple things that I dont use sofar.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey, i accept used products
I'm a poor unemployed girl from a third country who never used MAC


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 10, 2008)

God, I've said that about so many things...bath items and perfume, mainly, but I can totally see how I could EASILY get to that point with my makeup! As it is now, people see my train case and go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, even though I don't feel like I have THAT much. (And compared to some of the pics I've seen on here, I'm makeup poor!) I've got a few orders coming in this week, and then I'm going to *try* to go on a no-buy until the 21st...I know I'm not going to be able to pass up the new Cult of Cherry stuff! 

I'm actually pretty good about using my stuff, though. I just went through my case and gave away all the things I haven't used in awhile to a friend whose makeup got ruined when her house flooded, (and most of what I gave her was drugstore stuff anyway), and some of the things I have on order are actually going to be Christmas presents. I've found that most people are MORE than willing to accept gently used makeup from me, and there's always swapping/selling, so I don't feel too terribly guilty about the size of my collection. (Yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 11, 2008)

So I placed a Sephora order today...but it was nessities! I was out of foundation, my brow stuff, and I needed another back up of UDPP. All justifyable! lol


----------

